# Best adhesive for transducer



## RustyFish (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to do a surface mount for my transducer on a Wilderness Systems 160I
I have seen some info on the net that "Marine Goop" is good to use and I have seen info that says don't use "Marine Goop" because it is silcone based and the fish finder doesn't work as well. They recomend a 2 part epoxy because it sets up hard and will give best performance for fish finder.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

When using either adhesive bubbles are the enemy. Epoxy is preferred for its ability to release bubbles but that is for fiberglass hulls on boats. Epoxy doesn't really stick well to polyethylene since it does not flex with the hull, that is why goop is used so often for rotomolded kayaks again it doesn't stick great but will at least flex when the kayak does, but it does not release bubbles so you have to get it right the first time. My preference and current use is a wet mount. I used a piece of closed cell foam and cut out a piece so it would hold the transducer snug. I then glued it to the inside of the hull. Once it is dry I fill the space with a little water and push the transducer in. This doesn't trap any bubbles allows me to take it out of the kayak when not needed and even gives a pretty accurate water temp after it has been in the water for a while.


----------



## RustyFish (Jul 16, 2010)

I purchased kayak used and that is similar to the mount that I have. The guy used a round wide black hose and glued the perimeter to the bottom of the kayak. I have to pour water in the hose every time. I was trying to get away from that because I have to drain the water out after each use. I guess I should probably leave it like it is. Thanks for your reply!!!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

with mine using the foam there is pretty much only enough space for the transducer and a tiny bit of water so I never worry about taking it out when I am done. I can see where an oval transducer in a round hose might require a lot more water. The other option since you already have the hose in place is Vaseline. If you microwave it will will become a liquid and you can pour it in the hose and then hold your transducer in it until it sets. that would eliminate any bubbles and you wouldn't need to drain it after each use. My only concern would be if left in the sun for extended periods it could soften up and allow it to come loose.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i use 100% clear silicone, it is flexible and easier to remove than marine goop, but if it pops off just add more silicone and clean the area again. some guys went to the sponge and vaseline mount where you adhere the sponge and add vaseline then put the transducer in it, might try that the next the mine pops off.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I have the tarpon 140 and i cut out a small square of heavy foam and fastened that to the inside of the hull with lexel adhesive found at ace hardware for 8 bucks. After it set up good (couple days) , i filled the block up about 1/2 way with some more lexel adhesive and positioned the transducer in it making sure it was snug to the hull.

I have tried goop and 2 part epoxies, but the lexel does a better job and will hold longer.


Darren


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am new to kayaking and don't post much but I do plan to post more. I mounted my transducer with electricians puddy. and it works great. you can buy a small brick of this at home depot or lowes, about 2 dollars. just roll it in a ball and set the ball in yak and press your trans. into ball. it none hardening so it flexes and sticks well.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm a Goop man, myself. It's useful for so many things kayaking related so I always have some on hand. There's a trick to it for installing transducers, though. I find that it's best to mount it on the hottest day you can find. The reason for this is that Goop is an adhesive that dries by solvent evaporation. The bubbles are formed because they are evaporating, but don't escape because the Goop has firmed up. The heat on a hot day speeds up the solvent evaporation out of the Goop since it greatly softens up the Goop. 

Also, there's no need for a huge mound of Goop, and in fact, it can actually be detrimental to the installation. Squeeze out enough smoothly to form a thin layer about the size of the transducer, and then in one motion, firmly push the transducer down into it while giving it a slight twist. Two strips of duct tape to hold it down while it dries and you're GTG.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

Lexel is available at Taylors doit centers. Cut the tip of the tube far from the end so the hole is pretty big, then squeeze one big continious blob keeping the tip down. This keeps the air bubbles out. Mash your ducer into the center of the blob. Let it cure for a few days with a hatch open. This is the technique I used several years ago with no problems yet.


----------

